

Tesla announces 38,000 pre-orders for Powerwall home battery - moskie
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/6/8561931/tesla-38000-powerwall-preorders-announced

======
loceng
$114mm to $133mm revenue; not including the sales of the PowerPack.

